# Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnschutz



## Hades121 (19. März 2008)

Hallo,
suche einen Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnsschutz für Touren die auch mal heftigere Bergab Stücke aufweisen. Einen Fullface will ich nicht, weil ich auch mal 1500+hm hochstramplen will/muss und dann eben nur wenn nötig den Kinnschutz anbringen würde.
Früher gabe es mal den Switchblade von Giro, aber das war 2003...
Kennt jemand aktuelle Modelle?

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (19. März 2008)

*Casco Viper*  fahr ich selber ist ganz ok, da schwitzt man aber drunter wie die sau obwohl der ein normaler radhelm ist, kinnbügel recht stabil, ohne schrauben einfach reinstecken, innenteil mit netz ist schon fast unschlagbar, nur halt das mit dem schwitzen, das eingearbeitet fleece band saugt sich voll und dir läuft die brühe quer durchs gesicht bzw. tropft dir auf die brille, aber wer damit leben kann hat einen guten helm

*cratoni ramp*  der kinnbügel ist wie gummi lässt sich sehr weit eindrücken mit wenig kraftaufwand, kinnbügel wird meines wissens nach geschraubt, belüftung so gut wie null, da sind helme wie der speci deviant wesentlich besser belüftet, aber eben schwerer

*MET Parachute * hab ich noch nicht in der hand gehabt, bzw gefahren

*cratoni cmaniac* leichtbau, kinnbügel auch sehr weich

mir hat es gereicht die cratoni helme in der hand zu halten, die wirken recht billig, und ich zweifel stark an der schutzfunktion

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Casco der stabilste der oben genannten Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (19. März 2008)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche einen Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnsschutz für Touren die auch mal heftigere Bergab Stücke aufweisen. Einen Fullface will ich nicht, weil ich auch mal 1500+hm hochstramplen will/muss und dann eben nur wenn nötig den Kinnschutz anbringen würde.
> Früher gabe es mal den Switchblade von Giro, aber das war 2003...
> Kennt jemand aktuelle Modelle?
> ...



Wie schon gesagt: Die einzige Wahl ist hier der Casco Viper. Hab ich auch gerade erworben. Der Bügel lässt sich sehr einfach ohne Schraube (Met) montieren.
Bezgl. der Wärmeentwicklung kann ich noch nix sagen, befürchte aber, dass es recht heftig werden wird.


----------



## Hades121 (19. März 2008)

Super! Es gibt ja doch noch welche.
Den Casco hab ich schon mal gesehen aber den Hersteller nicht erkannt.
Der Met sieht interessant aus; mal sehen ob er auch einigermassen stabil ist.

Danke 
Peter


----------



## prong (19. März 2008)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Super! Es gibt ja doch noch welche.
> Den Casco hab ich schon mal gesehen aber den Hersteller nicht erkannt.
> Der Met sieht interessant aus; mal sehen ob er auch einigermassen stabil ist.
> 
> ...



Beim Met musst Du den Kinnschutz schrauben. Das ist nicht praktikabel. Dann fährst Du mit Sicherheit immer ohne .


----------



## berkel (19. März 2008)

Ich glaube die Helme täuschen einem eine trügerische Sicherheit vor. Wenn ich mir da z.B. den Kinnbügel vom MET Parachute angucke ... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der bei einem Aufprall hält.
Wenn dann einen wie den Specialized Deviant. Der soll sehr gut belüftet sein und man schwitzt darunter wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als unter dem Casco.
Bei langen Bergauffahrten braucht man den Helm ja auch nicht unbedingt zu tragen. Ich hängen dann meinen normalen Helm auch an den Lenker.


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2008)

Grüß dich Peter, der Casco Viper ist der Helm den ich bei der Seeberg-Trailtour aufhatte. Ich hab jetzt schon einige Touren damit gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Belüftung ist ähnlich wie bei "normalen" Helmen und durch die Netzkonstruktion innen lässt er sich sehr gut anpassen. Auch mit Bügel bekommt man keinen heißen Kopf aber für längere Etappen auf der Ebene oder bergauf mach ihn entweder ab oder häng den Helm an den Lenker. Der Bügel sitzt nämlich recht nah vorm Gesicht und man schnauft da voll gegen wodurch sich die warme Luft staut. Ist aber kein Problem weil der Bügel ja ruckzuck dran und ab ist 
Der Vorteil gegenüber einem richtigen Fullface-Helm ist halt, dass ich ihn bei der Anfahrt wie einen ganz normalen Helm tragen kann. Weil auch auf der Ebene oder einer kurzen Abfahrt kann es einen schmeißen und dann hilft mir der Fullface auf dem Rucksack eben nicht.
Was die Sicherheitsbedenken angeht: Viele scheinen zu meinen die Benutzer von solchen Helmen erwarten den gleichen Schutz wie bei einem Fullface-Helm. Das ist Schmarrn. Klar kann so ein demontierbarer Kinnbügel nicht den gleichen Schutz bieten. Das erwarte/brauche ich aber auch garnicht. Ich will lediglich einen Helm der mir auf Singletrails mehr Schutz für das Gesicht bietet als ein normaler Fahrradhelm. Wenn ich mit Highspeed eine Downhill-Piste runterbrettern will nehme ich auch einen "richtigen" Fullface aber für Singletrailtouren ist der Viper meiner Meinung nach genau das richtige und inzwischen bekommt man den bei Ebay auch schon sehr günstig als Neuware vom Händler.
Eins noch, ich würde mit dem Viper aber nicht deinen alten Helm komplett ersetzen. Ohne den Bügel sieht der nämlich etwas - ähm seltsam aus


----------



## Hades121 (20. März 2008)

Hallo Eike,

stimmt, Du hattest ja auch einen solchen. Dass die Stabilität nicht mit einem Fullface vergleichbar ist, ist mir schon klar. 
Mal sehen, evtl. hab ich demnächst auch einen Casco Viper...

Kommst Du dieses Jahr wieder? Waren sehr schöne Touren dabei letztes Jahr.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2008)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Kommst Du dieses Jahr wieder? Waren sehr schöne Touren dabei letztes Jahr.



Weis ich noch nicht, ich hab dieses Jahr noch so viel vor  Aber auf jeden Fall nicht so lange wie letztes Jahr. Irgendwann muss ich mal mit dem Studium fertig werden.


----------



## daniel_Speci (20. März 2008)

hallo peter, ich selbst  habe den **parachute von met**. fahre auch überwiegend freeride/dh wobei auch das bergauf nicht immer mit gondel 
muss dazu sagen, dass ich beim hochquälen nie den helm aufhabe.
wenn du die richtige größe wählst, sitzt dieser bombenfest und auch der kinnschutz macht nen stab. eindruck, den ich auch schon testen musste.
für mich ist der helm allererste wahl!!! da er auch ohne bügel ne gute figur macht, hab diesen aber nie ab.

best price=> http://www.actionsports.de/

daniel


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. März 2008)

Ich fahr auch den Met.

Bin damit sehr zufrieden, optimal für Freeride- und Endurotouren. Man schwitzt nicht so stark und schleppt recht wenig Masse mit sich rum. Natürlich hält ein Fullface im Ernstfall besser, aber auf Tour sollte man es ohnehin nicht bis zum Äußersten treiben, denn selbst wenn man das Gelände kennt, ist es jeden Tag ein wenig anders.

Der Kinnbügel ist auch recht solide. Die Schrauberei geht auch recht schnell und Praktisch mit ner Münze. Die Anpassung funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos.

Imho absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hades121 (20. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Weis ich noch nicht, ich hab dieses Jahr noch so viel vor  Aber auf jeden Fall nicht so lange wie letztes Jahr. Irgendwann muss ich mal mit dem Studium fertig werden.



Hab schon lange kein MTB im Cabrio mehr gesehen...


----------



## elbaner (17. April 2008)

Caso Viper, ganz klar und einen gut belüfteten für die gewöhnliche Tour.


----------



## tillibebek (16. Februar 2013)

CLICKETYCLACK schrieb:


> *Casco Viper*  fahr ich selber ist ganz ok, da schwitzt man aber drunter wie die sau obwohl der ein normaler radhelm ist, kinnbügel recht stabil, ohne schrauben einfach reinstecken, innenteil mit netz ist schon fast unschlagbar, nur halt das mit dem schwitzen, das eingearbeitet fleece band saugt sich voll und dir läuft die brühe quer durchs gesicht bzw. tropft dir auf die brille, aber wer damit leben kann hat einen guten helm
> 
> *cratoni ramp*  der kinnbügel ist wie gummi lässt sich sehr weit eindrücken mit wenig kraftaufwand, kinnbügel wird meines wissens nach geschraubt, belüftung so gut wie null, da sind helme wie der speci deviant wesentlich besser belüftet, aber eben schwerer
> 
> ...


Gibts da mittlerweile neue Alternativen?

Der Casco Viper mX ist nix für mich. Zu breit, zu seltsam aussehend.


----------



## Toolkid (16. Februar 2013)

Cratoni C-Maniac


----------



## tillibebek (17. Februar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Cratoni C-Maniac


was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2013)

tillibebek schrieb:


> was willst du damit sagen?


Dass besagter Helm eine Alternative darstellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (18. Februar 2013)

sorry, hatte den c-maniac in deinem Beitrag überlesen.


----------

